# West Coast Speed (GTO Grilles) turn around time?



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I ordered a repro SAP Grille from WCS and was wondering how long it usually takes them to turnaround the parts? I shot them an e-mail asking them that, but never got a response. I'd assume it takes a few weeks to make the part (as they are custom made). Anyway, it's been about 2 weeks pushing 3 and I'm getting antsy!


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

I have never had any problemss with Spencer...Call him, very nice guy. The phone number is on the website.


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Grill Inserts*

I purchased a set of grill inserts last year. They are custom made and will take awhile. I had to email them on what was taking so long about a week in.

If you wanted them painted to OEM do not hold your breath, 3 weeks minimum before the usually can get them to the paint shop. They are not slow they are just really busy. They are one of the few reliable GTO suppliers.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I called.

They will be shipping out next week. They are still at paint. I figured as much, but it made me feel better to call.


----------

